# Introducing the Stubby Skinner Knife



## justturnin (Jul 18, 2012)

Well, I doubt my mistake...er...um......design is anything revolutionary but I'm happy with the final result.

This is my first attempt at a knife. I cut the blade out of a 10" TS blade. I think I went through all of the steps to get it right but who knows. It was more of a test run all the way around. The blade was about 1" longer but I broke it after I forged it, don't ask. The handle is Stabilized (by me) Texas Pecan Burl finished w/ BLO. I filled the cracks as best I could with Crushed Turqouise, I wish I would have filled them w/ instant coffee. Then there's the Pins. They are swapped, the one w/ the hole for the leather strap should be in back. I didn't have the correct bits for the pins so they are a bit large. I used Perma-Blu on the steel the darken it.

All and all I am very happy with it and learned so much during this. I doubt this will be my last knife. I just need to build a forge now for tempering.

This bad boy is scary sharp right now. I may go cut some wood to bring it down a notch.

C&C always welcome.


----------



## Twig Man (Jul 18, 2012)

I think you did a great job!


----------



## justturnin (Jul 18, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> I think you did a great job!



Thank you sir. I am really happy with it. It feels great in the hand. Makes me want to go shoot somethin' so I can try it out....


----------



## Kevin (Jul 18, 2012)

You could skin a buck or a squirrel with it. 

:welldone:


----------



## EricJS (Jul 18, 2012)

The handle is beautiful! I really like the knife design, too. I can see that it would fit well in the hand. Excellent work!


----------



## kfuknives (Jul 18, 2012)

Awesome Chris! You better take it slow, it becomes addictive!


----------



## justturnin (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I already have my next 4-5 knives lined out w/ some neat ideas.


----------

